# 8 wks and Pink Nose



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello All! My name is Ashley, I’m new here. I have a new pup that my daughter named Star. She is 8 weeks old and her nose does not have a hint of black yet. Is this normal? Will her nose turn black, or is it going to stay pink forever? It doesn’t matter what color her nose is because she’s the sweetest girl, but I’m very curious about this.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, her nose will likely stay pink forever. Their pigment tends to fade as they age and is usually darkest around this time. She's very cute and it shouldn't affect her at all, although you might find that people will ask what breed she is because they're not used to seeing it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome Ashley, Star is absolutely gorgeous, what great photos, I especially love the one where she's looking up with her eyes shut!.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She has light eyes too- I'd be curious if her foot pads are also lacking pigment? Was she the only one in the litter whose pigment was lacking?
I can tell looking at her she is a super well behaved darling girl...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a beautiful dog! If her nose works, who cares what color it is!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable!

Any chance she might be part Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Ret.?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, Star is a doll.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Star is adorable. My heart dog Honeybear had a pink nose. I wouldn't have changed a thing about her. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlexinBK (Dec 11, 2017)

ArchersMom said:


> Unfortunately, her nose will likely stay pink forever. Their pigment tends to fade as they age and is usually darkest around this time. She's very cute and it shouldn't affect her at all, although you might find that people will ask what breed she is because they're not used to seeing it.


"Unfortunately"!?! She is too cute and the pink nose and light eyes make her special! My yellow lab has a pink nose too and is the best dog. Everyone always comments on how beautiful she is and it's a great conversation starter :laugh:


----------



## SunnyRory (Feb 2, 2018)

oh my gosh she is just gorgeous!! i love her pink nose and light eyes! what a cutie pie!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

She is just gorgeous! Seriously cute!! I though Toller too. I love that breed as well!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a cutie patutie!!! Best of luck with her!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

AlexinBK said:


> "Unfortunately"!?! She is too cute and the pink nose and light eyes make her special! My yellow lab has a pink nose too and is the best dog. Everyone always comments on how beautiful she is and it's a great conversation starter :laugh:


Yes, unfortunately. She's more likely to develop skin cancer because her nose lacks pigment.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Her pads are light too. I went and looked at her litter mates and a couple of other pups had pink noses too. She’s not AKC registered and I got her from a hobby breeder so it’s definitely possible she’s not full golden retriever. I did meet her parents though and they both had black noses.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

ArchersMom said:


> AlexinBK said:
> 
> 
> > "Unfortunately"!?! She is too cute and the pink nose and light eyes make her special! My yellow lab has a pink nose too and is the best dog. Everyone always comments on how beautiful she is and it's a great conversation starter /images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> ...


I read that she might have issues with sunburns.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you all for replying and for the compliments!


----------



## Ccreighton (Mar 15, 2018)

those eyes! BEAUTIFUL PUP


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Ccreighton said:


> those eyes! BEAUTIFUL PUP


Thank you!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

She's a pretty girl with an absolutely darling look to her!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Star is beautiful. There is nothing unfortunate about her. I hope your journey is filled with unlimited tail wags and a healthy well worn path of Golden magic. 

dlm ny country


----------

